# Canister filter intake/output placement....



## Ken Keating1 (Nov 22, 2017)

I typically put them at opposite ends, just seems easier to obtain proper mixing of the water


----------



## rajdude (Apr 13, 2020)

I also recently setup my tank and was Googling the very same thing. Lots of different opinions but what I went with it what I found mentioned in one of my aquarium books..........both intake and output on the same side. Intake as low as possible and output at the top......but shooting to the far side of the tank........via an elbow.

That way the water flows in a circular motion.......and possibly creating a current which will bring debris to the intake.


----------



## DaveKS (Apr 2, 2019)

There is no one answer it can depend on the placement of decor as well as plant placement. best place is where the water current moves loose debris over to the intake.


----------



## Asteroid (Jul 26, 2018)

It really doesn't take much IMO to move dissolved co2/nutrients around most aquariums. So having intake/outake on opposite sides as well same side will work on most normal sized aquariums. 

Between all the plants, hardscape, prefilters (for shrimp), etc. most solid waste isn't making it into the filter regardless. That's the beauty of the plants and waterchanges. The plants can process the decay almost immediately and the water changes are usually weekly. When wastes goes into the filter it's still part of the system, releasing ammonia and other toxins. There's nothing magical going on in there. It's far more important as a flow device. There's a reason heavily planted tanks stay clean and algae free while tanks with no or limited plant mass even with the largest filters do not. IMO of course.


----------

